# my guppy is pregnant and i need advice!!!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i just looked at my female and i can see some eye spots and she keeps hideing behind the breeding trap, filter, in the plants and anywere she can find. do you think she needs to be put in the breeding trap? i was think about just puting her in the trap for the night and takeing her back out ing the morning. i was just going to put her in there when im not home and can't moniter her and keep her out when i can. do you think this sounds like a good idea or not?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i dont think it is a good idea because she may be so stressed she will abort her pregnacy. you said you had many plants in your tank in another thread so just look every morning for fry and just net them from the tank. less stress on the female and that way you wont have too many babies.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thank you so much! do i need to wory about my filter picking up the fry? it is an internal filter so it is low in the tank.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

oh also what is the best way to know that they are about to drop? i have heard so many different things and im not really sure what to look for. are there any really obvious sings she is about to drop shortly after you notice them?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well if you look at her gravid spot it should be a reaaly bark black and her belly tends to square off. She may not eat and stay low to the ground. Also she will probably be hiding. Oh and for you filter it shouldnt suck up any fry.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thanks that is good to know about the filter. she has been hiding alot behind the filter, plants and rocks.


----------

